# Difference? X vs. Uni bushing vs Super Uni-



## NM_HighPlains

It's hard to get information on this! I've been to the Easton site and everywhere else I can think of, including our archives and can't find what I'm looking for.

What is the difference between the the Uni bushing, X-Uni, and the Super Uni? 

Or more specifically , if I'm sitting here with a 2114 shaft in my hand, how do I know what bushing I have and which nocks will fit it?

I ordered some new shafts and the installed nocks (Easton Super Nocks, I believe) are WAY too tight on the string while the nocks in my 2113's (also some kind of bushing) are fine (they look more like the pictures of G-nocks). I'm wanting to try some different nocks and just need to know what bushing I have and what fits.

Thanks!


----------



## Silver Pine

NM_HighPlains said:


> It's hard to get information on this! I've been to the Easton site and everywhere else I can think of, including our archives and can't find what I'm looking for.
> 
> What is the difference between the the Uni bushing, X-Uni, and the Super Uni?
> 
> Or more specifically , if I'm sitting here with a 2114 shaft in my hand, how do I know what bushing I have and which nocks will fit it?
> 
> I ordered some new shafts and the installed nocks (Easton Super Nocks, I believe) are WAY too tight on the string while the nocks in my 2113's (also some kind of bushing) are fine (they look more like the pictures of G-nocks). I'm wanting to try some different nocks and just need to know what bushing I have and what fits.
> 
> Thanks!



The short answer is that you probably have two different throat (string groove gap) sized nocks, small and large. The bushings match the ID of the shaft to the shaft of the nock. It's the nock ears that grips the bow string. Bow string diameter should slightly exceed the throat size of the nock for a snug, not tight, fit.

The long answer is that Easton nocks are available in 2 throat sizes - 0.088" (small) or 0.098" (large). Generally, the small size is for lower poundage target bows and the large size is for higher poundage hunting bows but it really depends on the diameter of your finished bow string. String material, number of strands, type of serving material and thickness of the serving material are all added up. A finished string that measures 0.100" would be too large/tight for a small throat nock. 

String material is available in varous strengths and diameters plus the size of the serving materials comes in various diameters. 

Comparing BCY bow string material, 452X is half the diameter of 450 Plus. Both are made from a slightly different blend of Dyneema and Vectran and both make good bow strings but BCY's general recommendation is to use 22 strands of the thinner 452X (75lb break strength) or 12 strands of 450 Plus (155lbs break strength). Those strand numbers aren't set in stone by the way. 

Depending on the diameter of the twisted strands, you choose from different diameters of different serving materials to slightly exceed the standard nock throat sizes. 

BCY's 62XS serving material is a blended polyester and BCY 62 is a blend of polyester and Dyneema. Both are available in .018", .021" and .025". BCY's Halo serving is blended spectra and is available in .014", .019" and .024". 

Stringmakers mix and match the materials to meet an archers requirements and high deflection number arrows (2113 = .540 and 2114 = .510) are sold with either small or large throat nocks and I "think" you have both. Arrows with low deflection numbers generally come with large throat nocks. 

Hope some of this helps. 

:cocktail:


----------



## NM_HighPlains

Thanks- I was aware of the string business.

Throat opening aside, will all the Easton nocks fit all the Uni bushings? I still don't see any specs as to whether a X-nock will fit a Super Uni bushing or anything of that sort.


----------



## Silver Pine

NM_HighPlains said:


> Thanks- I was aware of the string business.
> 
> Throat opening aside, will all the Easton nocks fit all the Uni bushings? I still don't see any specs as to whether a X-nock will fit a Super Uni bushing or anything of that sort.



No, easton has no one-size-fits-all shaft/bushing/nock combination. 

XX75 use Super UNI bushings and Super Nocks or 3D Super Nocks. X nock bushings are available but not for every size shaft. X nock bushings fit XX75 Camo Hunters 1816, 1913 and 1916. 

Easton offers several size bushings - UNI, Super UNI, X-nock, Fatboy UNI and, i believe, a new, microlite UNI. Nock shafts fit specific bushings and some shafts are available with UNI or Super UNI bushings and some are available with Super UNI or X UNI bushings. I'm not aware of any single chart that shows what fits what. 


http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/target_accessories/nocks 

and 

http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/hunting_accessories/nocks


----------



## NM_HighPlains

Silver Pine said:


> XX75 use Super UNI bushings and Super Nocks or 3D Super Nocks. X nock bushings are available but not for every size shaft. X nock bushings fit XX75 Camo Hunters 1816, 1913 and 1916.
> 
> 
> I'm not aware of any single chart that shows what fits what.


Perfect- many thanks.

You'd think Easton would have such a chart! I'd already gone to the links you gave before I came here and there's virtually no concrete information there. Websites are getting more and more like that. I mean, this is *really *useful information here: 

DESCRIPTION
UNI BUSHING
•Fits aluminum arrows

DESCRIPTION
Super UNI Bushing
•Fits aluminum arrows

ooooookkkkkaaaaayyyyyy.....

Thanks again!


----------



## zenarch

NM_HighPlains said:


> Perfect- many thanks.
> 
> You'd think Easton would have such a chart! I'd already gone to the links you gave before I came here and there's virtually no concrete information there. Websites are getting more and more like that. I mean, this is *really *useful information here:
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> UNI BUSHING
> •Fits aluminum arrows
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> Super UNI Bushing
> •Fits aluminum arrows
> 
> ooooookkkkkaaaaayyyyyy.....
> 
> Thanks again!


NM,
You'll get the best information from the guys at Lancaster Archery Supplies. Give them a call for specific size questions. 
I make the Zenith Bitzenburger Nock Receiver Upgrade and had to do a lot of research on the different Uni bushings but the X-Uni must be something new to allow G nock use with the Axis shafts. To make the Axis and Epics work with my upgrade I had to have 2 special sleeves made to fit over one of my inserts to change its diameter. At the time I designed it there were no bushings for either the X or H nock arrows and that made life more difficult for me.
As far as I know, the Super Nocks dont have a choice of throat sizes like the G nocks do, unless maybe the 3D Super Nock has a different throat. I think Easton likes to force the other smaller nock manufacturers into making new molds to keep up.
Take a look at my upgrade kit at the links below. It takes the nock completely out of the picture when fletching and give really accurate vane spacing. String fit is another thing.

Bitz is the best but it can be even better. With the upgrade nock receiver by Zenith you can do a flawless job with any arrow/vane combination. See the threads listed below and search for other comments from those who already have the upgrade. If you use a fast set glue it's not a time consuming job doing one vane at a time.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584491&highlight=bitzenburger

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7558477&posted=1#post7558477

Joe B.


----------



## theWilly

Super Uni bushings accept super nocks and all .244-.246 diameter nocks. Super Uni bushings come standard on all Easton XX75 and XX78 shafts beginning with 2013's up through the largest sizes. Super Uni bushings are also standard on Easton Fatboys and Beman 9.3 target shafts. X uni bushings come standard on XX75 camo hunter shafts in 1816, 1913, and 1916 only and use the X nocks that are also used on the Axis carbon shafts. Uni bushings use "G" nocks and come standard on A/C/C, Redline, X7 Eclipse beginning with 1514 up through 1914 and XX75 Platinum Plus beginning with 1416 up through 1916. Uni bushings are available for the X7 Eclipse and XX75 Platinum Plus in the larger shafts as well (except 2712). The carbon Fatboys are also available with G nock uni bushings. And you can get the CB uni bushings that use G nocks for carbon shafts that would otherwise use super nocks with no bushing. Basically in Easton's line of shafts that use aluminum bushings you have only two nock sizes to worry about, the super nocks and the G nocks - the only exception being the 1816, 1913, and 1916 XX75 camo hunters that use the X uni bushings and X nocks (the Lancaster website shows "G" nocks for the X uni bushings but their catalogue shows "X" nocks for the X uni bushings, and Easton's website shows "X" nocks as an accessory for the XX75 camo hunters.

I highly recommend the Zenith bitzenberger nock receiver upgrade kit. It totally removes the slop you get between the standard nock receiver and the nocks of your arrows. You don't use your nocks when fletching; there are adapters that fit tightly into super uni bushings (or just slip the end of carbon shafts onto it), uni bushings, and pin nock bushings. Fletching with even spacing between vanes is so easy. It makes your vanes look like the Mercedes Benz emblem - every time.


----------



## NM_HighPlains

theWilly said:


> Super Uni bushings accept super nocks and all .244-.246 diameter nocks. ...


Excellent!!! I think I'm straight on it now.


----------



## NM_HighPlains

An interesting thing happened... I had used dental floss to wrap for nocks inside the D-loop and that's the first time I'd done that. I used dental floss because I didn't have any wrapping material on hand (I do now). Discovered that my D-loop was out of position- the Vectrix is new to me and I just did a quick setup on it- and so I removed the dental floss, moved the D-loop down by twisting and skipped the inside nocks. Guess what? The nocks which were formerly tight fit just fine now.

Looking at the ones which were tight and the ones which were okay, I see that one looks like this: [ ] and the other is more () . I suspect that these [ ] were grabbing onto the dental floss, thereby making the server basically thicker while these () fit inside a little better. All is well now- all the nocks fit well and the bow's shooting just great.

I'd already ordered a couple of nocks to play with - Accunocks, Bohning Blazer- but that's okay. Fun to play with things, right?


----------



## pniko

Just recently emailed Easton about customizing the Torch/Hexx arrows of their H series. Basically they use A/C/C pro parts and only as far as I can tell the uni bushings fit G or X nocks. I myself have been trying to find the sizes of the nocks. In any case Easton made it clear that they are in the process of updating their archery sites with information and said to go to Lancaster Archery's site as they are the largest dealer for Easton. So this may not answer the size questions, but you will find only compatible parts listed there.


----------

